# They ain't fish but they do live in water :)



## MS Aquatic Turtle Rescue (Sep 17, 2015)

Although I love my bettas I still have a special place for my aquatic turtles. After all I have been raising them for 20 years and have a few that are 15 years old. I have 9 that are my own personal pets plus about 35 that are in my rescue sanctuary (MS-ATR) so here are some pictures of my turtle sons & daughters:


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

D'awww they have such cute little faces!


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have res turtle to thou he is just a baby no joke he hachted in my hands I think he thinks he is human I would like to get more info on them I have rised box turtles but not res turtles


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Do they have names? I would love to see some of the baby turtles.


----------



## MS Aquatic Turtle Rescue (Sep 17, 2015)

bandit1994 said:


> I have res turtle to thou he is just a baby no joke he hachted in my hands I think he thinks he is human I would like to get more info on them I have rised box turtles but not res turtles


If you have questions about RES you can either email me or visit my rescues website:
[email protected]
http://www.msatr.org


----------



## MS Aquatic Turtle Rescue (Sep 17, 2015)

tiffanylucky said:


> Do they have names? I would love to see some of the baby turtles.


Yes they all have names,
The males are Heckle, Jeckle, Atlas, Raphael & Alfonso 
The Females are Shelly & Nelly :-D


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have 3 RES and an Eastern Spiny Softshell who hatched in my yard. I've had Speedy and Squirtle for about 10 years (both RES), Kash my Softshell hatched on August 22, 2006 so she's 8 now, and I rescued my third RES Sandy from a petco where she had been dropped off when she'd started laying eggs so we aren't entirely sure how old she is. I just was wondering if there were any other turtle enthusiasts on here and happened to see this post!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> I have 3 RES and an Eastern Spiny Softshell who hatched in my yard. I've had Speedy and Squirtle for about 10 years (both RES), Kash my Softshell hatched on August 22, 2006 so she's 8 now, and I rescued my third RES Sandy from a petco where she had been dropped off when she'd started laying eggs so we aren't entirely sure how old she is. I just was wondering if there were any other turtle enthusiasts on here and happened to see this post!


Do you have space for any more?? My local Petco in East Lansing Michigan has 3 RES turtles up for adoption. The adoption fee is $15. They seem to be in good health but after having a RES as my childhood pet I fear some random 8-year old is gonna point at them and say "THAT one!"  they're not as low maintenance as most people think, as I'm sure you know full well. Consider dropping by when you visit MI xxx


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Awww! They're so cute!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I wish I could take more! Unfortunately my father would actually kill me since they live at home with my parents while I'm away at school. He threatens to release them somewhere all the time even though he'd never actually do it. My Softshell also requires to live alone just because she's massive. We're working on building a pond hopefully in the spring that they can live in when the weather is conducive, but otherwise they live in tanks in my house. I don't have the space :/ I hope someone else sees this and can take them though. I'd be more than happy to talk someone through their care if necessary. They need some TLC but they're extremely rewarding as pets with their very distinct personalities! And my Softshell looks like the Loch Ness monster so that's always a fun conversation when people see her for the first time


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'll be happy if you can spread the word to other turtle lovers in the Midwest area. I don't know anyone that likes turtles. Not even myself, TBH. But they're still animals and it breaks my heart thinking about the possibility of those turtles going into the wrong hands. Petco doesn't interview their potential adopters, do they? 

They're also pretty large. Definitely larger than my two hands combined. And all three lives in the same 20-30ish gal tank. Not sure if overstocked but that's not a lot of space.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

That's definitely overstocked... if the base is wider then it's not as bad since they keep their turtle habitats with shallow water regardless of tank size, but my three are in a 90 gallon and that's pushing it for them. From what you're saying the ones at the store are probably only slightly smaller than mine/probably the size of my smallest. They may even be done growing. They're at least years old at that size. PetCo usually doesn't interview, especially not for reptiles... mine came from them because my father became friendly with the workers there and they knew he had turtles already. So I guess it'll depend on the staff


----------

